# TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups.



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

I wanna make a reference thread for people scoping coilover setups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT: *Please try and keep this thread as clean as possible. PM any questions/comments...leave the thread for just pics and info.*
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So everyone with a TT riding coils...post:
1. A PICTURE!!
2. Type of coilovers or springs/struts.
3. Any camber correction (kmac, lower control arms, etc)
4. Adjustment (coils all the way down? half down? no rear perches?)
5. Comments (ride quality? rub? handling?)
6. If you want, wheel/tire/spacer specs.
Show me whatcha got http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I linked to this in the resource in my sig, so if you ever need to find this thread, just look for one of my posts










_Modified by Murderface at 3:00 AM 2-12-2009_


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (Murderface)*

Bilstein PSS9
No perches all the way down
Kmac camber kit.


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (Murderface)*

Koni Coils
Front's almost all the way down, rear perches out
Nice ride, no rubbing, lots of scraping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (Murderface)*

ADMIN PLEASE STICKY THIS THREAD
















- VMAXX's
- rear lower CPT arms
- no rear perch, front has plenty of threading left
- rubs enough, ride quality is an exact stock feel of stock @ 80k miles
- wheels; (not in pic) are 18"x7.5" Exel TZ-16's @ 130 a piece with 22540R18 General Exclaim UHP tires(quiet enough for me) 
- 15mm H&R spacers in front | 25mm H&R spacers in rear 
- and a front passenger side wheel bearing going out from a slightly bent fat five(which are now off the car)










_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 8:43 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## concubinedub (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (Murderface)*









-FK Silverline X+ Coilovers
-11 threads left up front I believe; all the way down in the rear with perches.
-Rubs on passenger front fender liner when driving and it's an uneven surface/small bumps
-Handling and ride is bar none IMO. Dampening adjust ability: full stiff.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6power ! (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (Murderface)*

FK Silverline + X.
Full KMAC.
Rear Perches still on and all the way down
Front coils can still go down another 2 inches.
15mm rear spacers.
Rubbing in the front when in full lock.


----------



## TTTT (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (Murderface)*

H&R coilovers
3/4 of way down
rear perches still in 
CPT adjustable rear control arms
10mm spacer front, 20mm rear
BBS Ck's 18x8 Et35
No rubbing, or scraping of anykind even under extremely heavy cornering. Feels great around turns, smooth roads feel great! ****ty roads feel ****ty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...pics are old, they were taken before camber adjustment and new tires.




















_Modified by TTTT at 1:54 PM 10-15-2008_


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (TTTT)*

FK Highsports
Rear perches still in and wound right down,about 2 inches left on fronts
KW tie bars
15mm spacers rear/6mm spacers front
8x19" Nouvalari reps,235.35.19 Falken's
Catches very slightly on full lock,no rubbing otherwise
Ride is firm but not crashy,for the money you cant beat them!
















Is it just me or is it only FK's that go low on the back while still leaving the perches in??


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (country boy)*

I am rockin StaSis Koni coilovers. 
I live in the wintery north with uber-$hitty roads so I do not have them cranked that low... 
Rears are all the way down with perches in. Fronts could go another couple inches. 
CPT control arms in lower rear
18x8.5 Oettinger REs
12mm spacer up front 20 mm in the rear. 
Oh, and obviously no rubbing.. and have yet to scrape on anything.. and rides great.. firmer than stock but not harsh. handles great


















_Modified by cdougyfresh at 2:42 PM 10/15/2008_


_Modified by cdougyfresh at 9:48 AM 10-19-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (cdougyfresh)*

Did you adjust your StaSis, or are they on the as-bought settings? You can adjust dampening you know...


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Did you adjust your StaSis, or are they on the as-bought settings? You can adjust dampening you know...









the as-bought settings were non-existant. the adjustments Stasis claims to make definitely were not there. 
I adjusted both height & dampening. Set dampening right about the middle on both front & rear


_Modified by cdougyfresh at 3:41 PM 10/15/2008_


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (cdougyfresh)*

koni 
front: half inch left to go down
rear: all the way down with perches IN








wheels: 19x 8 et35 all around
spacers: 15mm front 25mm rear
NO ruubbing ever..little scraping (oil pan)
















wheels: 18x8 et50 front and 18x11 et45 rear
adapters: 20mm front 25mm rear
NO rubbing..little scraping (skid plate)
















trailer height


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (TTurboNegro)*

*Old car*
01TT225 qC
STaSIS Coilovers, wound down all the way in the back, perches in, Front had plenty left, but very little rake in this setup
full KMAC bushings
OE 18x7.5 ET32 7 Spoke wheels
15mm front, 20mm rear spacers 
OUTSTANDING ride quality on medium firmness front and rear, i miss it alot..
on 'factory' settings, it was the lame..
















*New Car*
01TT225qR
KW VII Coilovers wound all the way down in the rear, perches in, front has more rake but still has several inches left.
full KMAC camber correction
18x8.5 BBS LM ET25
Spacers? no thanks.
Ride quality: set to middle in the front, no idea in the back. it's considerably harsher than the STaSIS setup, handles outstanding though, i mean, incredibly well. much more dynamic and resonsive; much more track than the STaSIS kit. If i could do it all again, if i had more time to play with both cars, i think i would have swapped the suspensions... not complaining though, just gotta avoid them manhole covers


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (thenamescolby)*

colby, both you're TTs kick ass, but why'd you ditch the coupe?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (Murderface)*

bump for more contributions


----------



## TTTT (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (thenamescolby)*

thenamescolby- on your old TT are your tailpipes black? powercoat?


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

1. (pending)
2. V-Maxx coilovers
3. Precision_TT control arms
4. fronts almsot down, about 6-7 threads left. rear perches OUT. pretty much slammed. 
5. ride quality.. bumpy. their vmaxx's. and yes, i rub. alot. driveways, inclines when im turning. ya.
6. 18x8 BBS LM reps. 225/40/18 radial GT's.


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (TTTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTTT* »_thenamescolby- on your old TT are your tailpipes black? powercoat?


negative.
those were the old style forge tips.. the rims of the tips loved to go black all the time, so it always looked like there wasn't an exhaust on the car. haha.
the outsides of the tips are polished alum, they reflect the cars black valence to appear black in this image. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (thenamescolby)*

I love your nimbus..do you have some new pics?
Kw is very hard on roadster?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (andrewosky)*

H&R coils
perches out in the rear
1" left in the front
CPT control arms in the rear
Amazing ride quality, not harsh at all. Handles very well.


















_Modified by Neb at 11:55 AM 10-21-2008_


----------



## billyr3d (Oct 15, 2008)

if Ive ever seen a thread that needed a sticky, its this one


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_I love your nimbus..do you have some new pics?
Kw is very hard on roadster?

KW isn't terribly comfy, i'll post my winter setup impressions, going to lower dampening and switch to 17s on 45 or 50 profile tires...
pics from friday...


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (Murderface)*

bump for a great thread.... and I'm sort of shoppin'


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

-vmaxx coils
-all the way down all around no rear perches
-ride is suprisingly awesome 
-def rubs when turning outer and inner fender... frame is notching itself aswell


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

^^ quattro or non?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

his is a non quattro, thats how he can get it that low.


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (Neb)*

yea that is important it goes lower cuz its front on these coils 

_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_^^ quattro or non?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

No way could I rock a set-up like that in the snow belt


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

haha tru thats what i love about florida


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

Who else with a TiTy is on coils?


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

anyone have the RSD coilovers featured on tmtuning?


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (Murderface)*









H&R coilovers front and rear (down low) I ride with a stiffy








Camber kit (adj rear lower control arms)
Neuspeed antisways
18X8.5 Hartmann RS4 DTM
H&R Spacers


----------



## sportsmed (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (Murderface)*

n7022360_39875907_8064.jpg








Vmaxx with perches in on all 4 corners. fronts 2/3 down but will raise them a bit as too muxh scraping for a daily driver. Just a bit of rubbing at left full lock. WAITING FOR SPRING AND AUTOX SEASON!


----------



## sportsmed (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (sportsmed)*


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (sportsmed)*

bump for more setups


----------



## SporTTy (May 29, 2006)

- KW Variant-3
- Rear perches off, more to go up front
- ECS adjustable camber arms
- Both old and new pics running 18x8 with H&R 25mm on rear and 15mm on front

2007








2009


----------



## ApineWhiteDub (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice tread Guy! But do we need camber kit front and rear when we drop our TT or only rear? Thanks


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re:*

cranked 'em down a bit...


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (SporTTy)*

bringing it back to get some more low TT pics


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (SporTTy)*

I'll add a new post.
Still on H&R. All the way down in the front, perches out in the rear.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (Neb)*

And a damn nice stance. Wheels and tire specs please. Offsets ect.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (jwalker1.8)*

19x8.5 et 35 all around (before adapters) 215/35/19 tire front and 235/19/35 rear (just didn't swap those out for smaller yet)
15mm adapters front and 25 rear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (Murderface)*


















winter setup








H&R coilovers
1/2 Kmac kit on lower set of arms
Coils adjusted as such: Mostly all the way up... 1/4" or so down from the top of the threads... in front, 
Rear is a little less than 3/4 of the way down
Ride is superb. Fantastically good.
Handling is ungodly. My husband's car had eibach/bilsteins at the time and several years of all out hard driving on the roads here where I'd only had a few drives down them. I took him out for a ride and scared him because I was hitting speeds 10, 15, sometimes 20mph faster than he would in his car.... and I wasn't really even pushing it. He ordered his own coilovers shortly after that.
No rubbing 98% of the time. There are a few special corners or situations where there is some mild rubbing. I've taken the paint off one of the fender liner screws up front and rubbed the liner out back a bit. 
Wheels are 18x8 ET 32, 225/40/18 tire, 10mm spacer up front, 17.5mm out back


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_I love seeing women passionate about cars!
Wasn't your husband's TT the blue one also but with oem wheels?


Thank you! and no, his is Aviator Gray
Everyone knows him online as JohnLZ7W
r icer wedding shot








TT Themed wedding done in our car colors... ocean blue and aviator gray... even the cake had cars on it lol... and the TTs were parked out front welcoming guests in.








At local show








Both photos it's already on the H&R coilovers. It's adjusted a bit higher than my car because he runs 235s (18")

*seriously???? it edits out r i c er??? rofl




_Modified by BluHeaven at 5:43 PM 3/4/2010_


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (Neb)*

Keep your wheels!!!!!!!









_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_I'll add a new post.
Still on H&R. All the way down in the front, perches out in the rear.


----------



## Wheelman21 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (BluHeaven)*

Vmaxx coils
Lots left to go down in front
Perches out in the rear
18" MSW Wheels
Full Kmac camber correction


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_

TT Themed wedding done in our car colors... ocean blue and aviator gray... even the cake had cars on it lol... and the TTs were parked out front welcoming guests in.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_Keep your wheels!!!!!!!










Too late!! Sold them about a month ago.. have something new though


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_
Too late!! Sold them about a month ago.. have something new though









give us a hint !


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Wedding pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_
give us a hint !









no hints!
Ok there may or may not be concave involved


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_
no hints!
Ok there may or may not be concave involved









Please, please, please tell me you found these...Concave all the way. (and all I think of when I hear that),


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_
Please, please, please tell me you found these...Concave all the way. (and all I think of when I hear that),










I wish. I'd be curious to know more about them though.. do you have info?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I wish I did have more info for you but I saw this pic a long time ago when I was thinking about building a replica of a similar audi. I know if you google Audi 90 quattro imsa gto there are plenty of pics and even some replica build pics there is one thread where the guy talked about making a set of wheels from some Volkswagen T5 wheels but that is all I really know. Here is another pic
http://img348.imageshack.us/i/89audi90imsa30fu.jpg/



_Modified by jwalker1.8 at 1:30 PM 3-6-2010_


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

not sure why the link isn't working but if you copy and paste it in the address bar it works


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_
no hints!
Ok there may or may not be concave involved









ok how bout the size ? 9.5 allround ???????????


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (BigBlackTiTTy)*

naw I didn't do that setup. I pussied out haha. And I couldn't get the 10" rears that I wanted to run for that setup either..


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_naw I didn't do that setup. I pussied out haha. And I couldn't get the 10" rears that I wanted to run for that setup either..

lol, ya i dont think i could do it myself, i cant even go staggard, and i want to real bad. 9 up front and 10 out back. 
anyhow post some pics soon , cant wait to see what u went with.


----------



## ApineWhiteDub (Aug 1, 2005)

FK Silver line X+ Rear perch remove little bit of tread left in front!








I know I need spacer


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: TT Coilover thread! Post up your setups. (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_









hottest TT there is...period! if my car looked like this i wouldnt even care if it ran....id just stare at it!


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (ApineWhiteDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ApineWhiteDub* »_
FK Silver line X+ Rear perch remove little bit of tread left in front!








I know I need spacer

Spacers yes, but hot dang is that one beautiful looking TT! The BBSs complement it so well. You barely even need a spacer!

_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIIGolfGTI* »_
hottest TT there is...period! if my car looked like this i wouldnt even care if it ran....id just stare at it!

Lets see what Neb has in store with his new wheel setup!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (PDubbs20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDubbs20AE* »_
Spacers yes, but hot dang is that one beautiful looking TT! The BBSs complement it so well. You barely even need a spacer!
Lets see what Neb has in store with his new wheel setup!

The car should be in full summer mode by next weekend!


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_
The car should be in full summer mode by next weekend!









Can't wait! Interesting enough my friend says his MkIII Jetta will be Summer ready next week as well. Unfortunately his car turns into a two seater when this happens. Stupid RSs with ridiculous stretch!


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_
The car should be in full summer mode by next weekend!









Neb, i swear on all that is holy...If you change anything from that picture, i will find you and kick you square in the d!ck......


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (MKIIIGolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIIGolfGTI* »_
Neb, i swear on all that is holy...If you change anything from that picture, i will find you and kick you square in the d!ck......









Too late!


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Neb)*

Well expect a cooch in the pooch!
I preferred the Super RS to the OZ, looks sick regardless! Can't wait to see what you throw on this time!
I'm still a couple weeks away from summer mode.. i was thinking of changing up wheels but still love the look of my alphards..
by the way your pics are sick! I have no good pics of my TT.. if ever your around MTL, mini TT shoot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You can't talk about it then not show a pic for reference. Yours is one of my favorite TT's Love the centercap on the wheels and the spoiler with the votex lip.
Oh yeah, I would like the specs on your setup too. What suspension, spacers, tires ect.










_Modified by jwalker1.8 at 3:29 PM 3-18-2010_


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Also did you put different hubs on the car or redrill yours to accept the 5x112 wheel or use adapters?


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

Thanks for the pic! Taking out the rear perches this year, so hopefully i'll be lower in the back! I need new pics... that pics is 3 years old!

_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_Also did you put different hubs on the car or redrill yours to accept the 5x112 wheel or use adapters?

running 20mm adapters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by black vdub at 4:45 PM 3-18-2010_


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_You can't talk about it then not show a pic for reference. Yours is one of my favorite TT's Love the centercap on the wheels and the spoiler with the votex lip.
Oh yeah, I would like the specs on your setup too. What suspension, spacers, tires ect.


*Suspension:* KW V2 Coilovers
*Wheel Specs:*
18x8.5 ET 35
18x9.5 ET 40
*Adapters:* 20mm (front and back)
*Tires:* Falken FK452
215/40-18
245/35-18 


_Modified by black vdub at 4:58 PM 3-18-2010_


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (black vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black vdub* »_Well expect a cooch in the pooch!
I preferred the Super RS to the OZ, looks sick regardless! Can't wait to see what you throw on this time!
I'm still a couple weeks away from summer mode.. i was thinking of changing up wheels but still love the look of my alphards..
by the way your pics are sick! I have no good pics of my TT.. if ever your around MTL, mini TT shoot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well I should be hitting up Orange Julep again this year. We try and go once or twice a year..
I have a set of alphards in my room right now too







too bad I'm just polishing them though..


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_
Well I should be hitting up Orange Julep again this year. We try and go once or twice a year..
I have a set of alphards in my room right now too







too bad I'm just polishing them though..

ben,,,, alphards !. your such a wheelwhore, next time im in ontario, im coming over for a sleepover !


----------



## CurbKiller (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Hi all,
2. Koni coilovers
3. Full kmac camber kit
4. Perches are in - can't recall how far down they are. 
5. No rubbing issues to speak of.
6. Wheels are from an A3 3.2 S-line. Running custom made adapters giving me a final offset of 14mm front and 9mm rear. Need to send rear spacers out to have a few mm removed. Then I can drop the back a wee bit more. 
































Don't mind the weedy winter wheels on the A4.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (CurbKiller)*

what are the size/width of the wheels?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_
ben,,,, alphards !. your such a wheelwhore, next time im in ontario, im coming over for a sleepover !


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (CurbKiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CurbKiller* »_Hi all,
2. Koni coilovers
3. Full kmac camber kit
4. Perches are in - can't recall how far down they are. 
5. No rubbing issues to speak of.
6. Wheels are from an A3 3.2 S-line. Running custom made adapters giving me a final offset of 14mm front and 9mm rear. Need to send rear spacers out to have a few mm removed. Then I can drop the back a wee bit more. 
































Don't mind the weedy winter wheels on the A4. 


wow, thats quite a nice rideheight, for perches still in. take them out it will be perfect ,crazy... are those coils adjustable dampening ?


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (CurbKiller)*

Who made the adapters?

_Quote, originally posted by *CurbKiller* »_Running custom made adapters giving me a final offset of 14mm front and 9mm rear.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

adaptec makes custom adapters


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_
Well I should be hitting up Orange Julep again this year. We try and go once or twice a year..
I have a set of alphards in my room right now too







too bad I'm just polishing them though..

giving your alphards a rub down in your room.. right








are you polishing them for someone else, or are they for your TT?
I havnt made it out to julep for a long while, I'll try to drop by more often this summer! Sent me a PM when you plan on heading there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (black vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black vdub* »_
giving your alphards a rub down in your room.. right








are you polishing them for someone else, or are they for your TT?
I havnt made it out to julep for a long while, I'll try to drop by more often this summer! Sent me a PM when you plan on heading there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

naw they're not for me unfortunately. going on a b5 A4
for sure I"ll send you a PM when I plan on heading up to Julep.


----------



## dusty_mauve (Nov 23, 2004)

1. BBS LM Reps
2. 8.5"
3. 19"
4. ET35
5. 225/35/19 
6. FK coilovers - all the way down at the back, fronts adjusted to match
7. 5mm each side front, 20mm each side rear (will be fiddling with this though)\


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

This thread chnaged my mind. I think im going to purchase FK Coilovers :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Koni Coils
perches in the rear
1" of threads on the front


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Lurkertom said:


> H&R coilovers front and rear (down low) I ride with a stiffy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What front lip is this?


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

country boy said:


> FK Highsports
> Rear perches still in and wound right down,about 2 inches left on fronts
> KW tie bars
> 15mm spacers rear/6mm spacers front
> ...


 Sorry to bump an old thread, but Quattro or Non? I really like this look. I'm going to guess non though. :laugh:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

no it is i think, almost positive.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

pretty sure it's quattro.


----------



## BBS-Mike (Feb 28, 2009)

http://s780.photobucket.com/albums/...winter Deurningen/?action=view&current=78.jpg 

Here is mijn on BC Racing coilovers. Original QS wheels. 205/40 front and 225/35 tires reear. No spacers.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

How is he going so low with a quattro then? After looking around it seems like FK's go the lowest in the rear.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

chads said:


> How is he going so low with a quattro then? After looking around it seems like FK's go the lowest in the rear.


 He isn't low. He's running larger wheels.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

koni's all the way down with perches in 
bbs rgr 8.5x18 
5mm spacer up front to clear the brakes


----------



## MalcolmMk3 (Jun 21, 2008)

chads said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but Quattro or Non? I really like this look. I'm going to guess non though. :laugh:


 I think the fact that he only rubs during full lock is a good indication.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

weitec coils all the way down in back no camber kit yet no spacers. alot left in front


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Eibach Coilovers (discontinued) Perches in. Over an inch left in the front.
Eibach spacers-25mm rear. 15mm front
RS4 reps 18"
1/2 Kmac
No rubbing at all. 
comfortable ride, great handeling


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

since i get a lot of questions about my setup...

vmaxx coilovers with custom springs rear still using the vmaxx perches... i can still go down quite a bit all around...

wheels are porsche turbo twists 18x8.5 front (+20mm adapter) and 18x10 rear (+40mm adapter) 215/40f and 225/40r falken 452s. i

i'll be going with a 30mm adapter front soon and getting a pair of adjustable control arms to adjust camber in the rear soon too. i'm contemplating a front camber kit to dial in a couple degrees of front camber to go with the wider front adapters as well.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

@trixx that's pretty legit.


----------



## Albertxvi (Jul 24, 2010)

i just purchased Vmaxx's whats up with custom rear coils?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Albertxvi said:


> i just purchased Vmaxx's whats up with custom rear coils?


 You need to be a sorcerer and practice black magic to make them work









But seriously they are just shorter springs lol


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

*so, first off, im pretty jelous of some of u guys, really nice setups!*

This is mine... not quite perfect but i did do a lot to get it here so.... here goes: 

25mm spacers in the back 
15mm spacers in the front 
ST coilovers (re-branded KW V1's) as low as the go in the back w perches on 
About half way down in the front 
Blue Water Performance adjustable rear control arms (all 4) 
Polyurethane front control arm bushings 
034 Motorsports Race spec strut mounts 
245/40/17 tires on fat 5's 
-1.5 camber in the front 
-1.6 camber in the back 
0.05 toe in all around 

 

Handles great, only rubs with a fat passenger. It points IN was faster than stock and is much more controlled. Nearly no body roll. Corner exit now involves skill and practice. Only thing, suspension-wise, left to do is Defcon 2's, then wheels down the line. Still very feasible for everyday driving, no complaints.


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

chads said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but Quattro or Non? I really like this look. I'm going to guess non though. :laugh:


This is my friend Charlie's old car, it is a 225 quattro. He now has a MK5 Golf GTI on 20' yes 20' Bentley wheels 

Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Charlie has a friend named Charlie. Just pointing out how confusing this will be. Therefor you shall be Charlie 1 and he will be "the other Charlie"


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Charlie has a friend named Charlie. Just pointing out how confusing this will be. Therefor you shall be Charlie 1 and he will be "the other Charlie"


LOL Well I personally credit you guys with enough sense to work that one out  I actually call him C Dog  and I am C Bizzle, just to keep things gangsta :laugh::laugh:

Charlie


----------



## 1.8Tbug (Jun 17, 2008)

Neb said:


> I'll add a new post.
> Still on H&R. All the way down in the front, perches out in the rear.


you sir have the most amazing tt and setup ive seen thus far 

major props:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks. I miss those wheels..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Thanks. I miss those wheels..


Thats life tho...buy new wheels and miss the old...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yeup. I'm sure I'll miss my current wheels whenever I let them go too.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Bump for more setups as I shop around for Coilovers and wheels...

Thinking of ST and H&R 

Would live bags but I'm not ready to drop $4k on air (air is free!)


----------



## Waxfondler (Nov 10, 2011)

LOVING THIS THREAD!

im currently rolling on springs/shocks (h&r/bilstein).... and i am drooling over how LOW these setups are. time to save up for some coils!


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Since this thread was bumped, 

FK Streetline coilovers with AFCO - 4" x 600lb rear spring, all the way down all around without the perches in the rear. 
Ride is quite bump when all the way down, but it feels stock when raised up just a little. 
Wheels are 18x9.5 et34, 20mm spacer front, 25mm spacer rear. Final et 14f, 9r. 
Tires are Falken 912 - 225/40/18.
Rubs a bit in the front, but is drivable with a little patience. I had to file the front coilover adjusters down about 3 - 4mm so the inside of the wheel wouldn't hit the adjuster. 
Stock rear control arms.


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

^^ what rear shocks are you running? just curious bc I am running a very similar set up and if I were to take my rear perchs out I would be hitting rim. also, what is your rear camber at now? Thx, car looks nice btw, love those wheels.

set-up:
vmaxx fronts
koni adj shocks (rear)
afco springs 2 5/8 coils (rear) 
18x8 20mm spacer front
18x9 25mm spacer rear


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Thanks man. I have the FK shocks in the rear. I don't have the whole perch taken out, but I have the 2 adjusters that move the ride height up and down taken out. If I were to take the whole perch out it would probably sit 1/4-1/2" lower.


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

KW Clubsport + Top Mounts
Defcons and Polybushes
Perches out but loads of room left on the front.
AP 6 pots
No rubbing but strictly no speedbumps 
18x8 Oz Allegerita on 10 and 20mm spacers


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

ST all way down everywhere perches out. still have to settle in...
need spacers for wheels to clear perch up front
BWP lower control arms coming in this week
wheels r 18x8 ti17s neo chrome lip


----------



## fat chris (Jan 12, 2009)

*2001 TT 225 Roadster <Fatty's TT>*

Forgive my late entry to this thread. I have been meaning to post in here since this summer. My TT Setup:
BC Racing BR Type Coilovers
Spun all of the way down, extra collars still in
Set to 0 dampening F/R...Rides like a dream.
MiRo 111's Fronts 8.5x18 et 35 wrapped in Falken 512's (225/40/18) w/12.5mm spacers | Rears 9.5x18 et 40 w/Falken 512's 235/40/18 with 20mm Spacers
No Rubbing issues and have not rolled fenders. Could stand to bring the fronts out another 3-5mm and the rears another 10mm. No camber adjustments or anything.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Ta technix coilovers adjusters removed in the rear and upper part of the perch out
Fronts are almost all the way down with 034 pillow mounts the ride is good can't complain
Upper and lower adjustable control arms 
Wheels Porsche 997 19" don't know if their reps 
8/5 front 30mm spacer/adaptor 
9/5 rear 20mm spacer/adaptor
Falken tires for got the seize sorry


----------



## gregochan (Sep 25, 2011)

Is the AFCO 4"X600 stiff? since mine with FK Konigsport, the rear is basically too soft, and compressed all the way down, which cause the rear very bouncy.



chads said:


> Since this thread was bumped,
> 
> FK Streetline coilovers with AFCO - 4" x 600lb rear spring, all the way down all around without the perches in the rear.
> Ride is quite bump when all the way down, but it feels stock when raised up just a little.
> ...


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

gregochan said:


> very bouncy


I have yet to modify the suspension on my TT but a majority of these look as though they would be very bouncy. Don't get me wrong, they all look gorgeous but I got over my bouncy phase in the early 2000s when I got out of Mini-trucks.. hahaha. I would like some honest opinions though. I'm starting to shop for suspenion components and I'm leaning towards the Koni FSD with a nice spring. I don't plan on tracking or autocrossing the car, just enjoying it on the road. Any experience or advice? Thanks.


----------



## Turbo_ATM (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey guys..i guess it time for me to stop lurking and post a little on here!


02 225 Quattro
Tenzo Type Ms, 18x8. I believe the offset is like 38...no spacers yet. 225/40/18
ST Suspension Coilovers, no adjusters on the rear, just spring.
Fronts are adjusted to match the backs, i can go way lower. Currently sitting on level pavement its 24.5 inches from ground to top of fender arch.
I only rub in the fronts at full lock going a little quicker than i should.



This picture is with the adjusters installed on the back, as low as it would go...it was barely an inch lower than stock.The fronts are 100% slammed, and scrapped on everything. It lasted barely 2 hours before i raised it up lol










The rest of these are with the rears on just springs, and the fronts adjusted to match the back.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

hunTTsvegas said:


> I have yet to modify the suspension on my TT but a majority of these look as though they would be very bouncy. Don't get me wrong, they all look gorgeous but I got over my bouncy phase in the early 2000s when I got out of Mini-trucks.. hahaha. I would like some honest opinions though. I'm starting to shop for suspenion components and I'm leaning towards the Koni FSD with a nice spring. I don't plan on tracking or autocrossing the car, just enjoying it on the road. Any experience or advice? Thanks.



If you buy good coilovers they won't be bouncy or harsh. KW, H&R, Koni, or Bilstein will ride very nice even when set low. I have Koni coilovers on both of my cars and the ride is very comfortable for a sports suspension.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Koni Coilvers
No camber adjustment. Front strut dampening set half 1/2 way and rear 1/2. 
Fronts still room to go lower. Rears all the way down with perches
15mm adapters front. 25mm adapters rear.
Miro 111 19x8.5 front and 19x9.5 rear
Dunlop DZ101 215/35r19 front and 225/35r19 rear
No rubbing at all. Ride is very nice. Not harsh. Not bouncy.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Fwd on vmaxx
Fronts all the way down with helpers still in
Rear perches are out 
Suprisingly rides well, rear is a little bouncy but not unbearable.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

So I know its common to remove the rear perches but how many of you Quattro guys removed the front helper springs?

Any clearance issues with them in and spun all the way down?
FK coils in particular.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What are helper springs


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

All I needed to know :thumbup:


----------



## dsm10o0 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice dsm in the back round


----------



## Turbo_ATM (Aug 14, 2012)

dsm10o0 said:


> Nice dsm in the back round


Thanks man, thats my baby...97 TSi, was going for 13s on the stock t25 but it blew at 14.3, lol it was quite fun messing around with such a small turbo...now its currently sitting, waiting for a full awd swap, hx40, and going for 10s, while being able to drive it to the track.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Damn FK's have been backordered for months now


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Cancel them and buy something else


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Find another good set for $500 for me


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

VWstung said:


> Find another good set for $500 for me


I have vmaxx with zero complaints. :thumbup:


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Rather wait till mid February for FK $495 with free shipping


----------



## ConnorMc (Dec 4, 2011)

*Coilovers*










ST coilovers, About three threads from the bottom, no rear perches. Love the way it drives, very responsive. not much rubbing at all. I currently have 15mm in front and 20mm on the rears.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Vogtland height-adjustable coilover 3/4 of way down
ClubSport 22mm hollow adjustable rear sway bar
Bluewater Performance adjustable control arms
19x8.5 LM Reps with 5mm spacer up front 20mm in the rear

No rubbing, no scrape and rides is good not harsh a little firmer than stock but handles great!


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Tapatalk won't let me post a picture. But I have vmaxx coils. 7 threads left up front. No perches no adjusters in the rear (really bouncy and clunky) with afco 4x600 springs in the rear 18x10 out back and 18x9 up front Porsche wheels. Looking to get new stiffer struts for the rear. An suggestions? I'm really low in the rear and don't want to sacrifice that. They don't make ultra lows for out cars to my knowledge so...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

FWD TT
Weitec Hicon GT Coils + Polo front bushings
No camber adjustment
About 10 threads to go all around

Ride quality is decent - better than my mk4. Freeway is great, but in town the rebound is slow to respond and it can be bouncy. 

18x8 Hartmann RS4s with 215/40 Falken 912, 15mm F and 20mm Rear spacers


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

H&R Ultra-Lows

No rubbing with track rubber.

Perfect for hunting V8 M3's and 997 Porsche's


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> H&R Ultra-Lows


Cannot find them. Any suggestion?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

euroguy666 said:


> Cannot find them. Any suggestion?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



http://www.hrsprings.com/products/coil-overs/

I have close to 2.5" of available threads to go lower. I should measure fender height for reference, see if I can remember to do that tonight


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.hrsprings.com/products/coil-overs/
> 
> I have close to 2.5" of available threads to go lower. I should measure fender height for reference, see if I can remember to do that tonight


:thumbup: when I go to their application section it seems they don't make them for a mk1 tt anymore?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

euroguy666 said:


> :thumbup: when I go to their application section it seems they don't make them for a mk1 tt anymore?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Quite possibly. I would go with the 2.5" drop setup, PSS's and KW's are also very nice :thumbup:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

http://imageshack.us/photo/photo/194/56281044505574212687295.jpg/
Here we go. I'm perfect ride height. But bouncy. Any suggestions on new strut options?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> What is your car doing in here? Isn't this the official "go low on coilovers regardless of the implications thread? You're a fish out water!



LMAO! 

More low is better right Max? Lower your CG = Fast right?!...I hope to have some CG numbers soon when I dial in some more things on the scales  


I would love to see air ride on the scales and how much of a differential there is as the settings change


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> What is your car doing in here? Isn't this the official "go low on coilovers regardless of the implications thread? You're a fish out water!



:laugh:


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

st coilovers allthe way down no perches
rear adjustable bars
stock wheels and tires for now.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Only 20 more days till mine come 
Back-ordered forever :banghead:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> What is your car doing in here? Isn't this the official "go low on coilovers regardless of the implications thread? You're a fish out water!


I'd love to have that height/drop! OEM 4x4 FTL.  Uncle Sam will be buying me some PSS's soon.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> I'd love to have that height/drop! OEM 4x4 FTL.  Uncle Sam will be buying me some PSS's soon.


Good thing the Madmax roll center correction kits are about to hit the shelves any day now... A TT can finally have the look without the handling and geometry penalty! A definite must if properly lowering a TT/R32...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Good thing the Madmax roll center correction kits are about to hit the shelves any day now... A TT can finally have the look without the handling and geometry penalty! A definite must if properly lowering a TT/R32...


A slow hanging curve,....., and he rips a grand slam to left!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> A slow hanging curve,....., and he rips a grand slam to left!


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Lets see if I can play this game.. Looking stock with the fat 5s but threads about ride height right ....
-Bilstein pss9s dampening set F5/R3 
-034 Motorsport track density strut mounts(really tall  but stiff) 
-defcons w/ poly front bushings 
-H&R swaybars 25/21 (usually run the front disconnected) 
-gruvenparts lower rear control arms (didn't know any better lol) probably doing a second set 
-haldex orange controller 
-power flex poly steering rack mount 
Pss9s are as low as I wanted to go in the front to keep the control arms level probably have another half inch left . Rears are about half way. Ride is amazing. Gas charged all the way! Although alot of people with pss9s wind them all the way down..I have to say they definitely get a little more bouncy even with the dampening all the way up (1)and I noticed a little more under steer under hard cornering. 

















Tapatalk=always on


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I bet that's fun to drive in the twisties!


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Neb said:


> I bet that's fun to drive in the twisties!


Yeah you can throw it around like a go cart ! All these other low setups have me a little jealous tho. I Wouldn't want to sacrifice handling 


Tapatalk=always on


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

So FK pushed back orders another month!!! :banghead: :banghead:
It's seems everytime the ETA deadline is close they keep pushing it back. 
FK is infamous for doing this........

I can get *Solo Werks S1* coils for the same price.....

Anybody have experience with these? Go just as low as FK?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

VWstung said:


> So FK pushed back orders another month!!! :banghead: :banghead:
> It's seems everytime the ETA deadline is close they keep pushing it back.
> FK is infamous for doing this........
> 
> ...


Hell with FK, go with the ST.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

VWstung said:


> So FK pushed back orders another month!!! :banghead: :banghead:
> It's seems everytime the ETA deadline is close they keep pushing it back.
> FK is infamous for doing this........
> 
> ...


ST x2 can't beat those for the price. Basically simplified KW v1


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Plus a 5yr warranty. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Not bad. Sorta 300 more then I want to spend tho. 
Gonna get those solo Werks. For $499 shipped 

Read lots of good reviews.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

VWstung said:


> Not bad. Sorta 400 more then I want to spend tho.
> Gonna get those solo Werks. For $499 shipped
> 
> Read lots of good reviews.


 760 on ebay. and euro enginuity 699 on sale they have a thread!


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

lucpost said:


> 760 on ebay. and euro enginuity 699 on sale they have a thread!


 True I paid 725 shippex from hpa. Well worth it

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 33742 (Jul 2, 2003)

*Coilovers*

Hello TT guys, 

Just bringing this back from the dead. I just picked up a 01 225 TT completely stock and need coils ASAP. I've run H&R's coilovers in a few cars but maybe leaving towards kw's or the SS H&R's. I live 15 min from laguna seca and would love to run it there at a track event someday. And what's better for the rear the adjustable control arms or the rear bushing correction kits. I will be running 18x8 ft and 18x10 porsche carerra wheels for now. Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks, Joe


----------



## 91MK2Jetta (Jul 25, 2012)

rear has no perch and the front has about 1/2" threads left. stock control arms


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

*PSS9 *
front lowest setting with helper springs removed, rear close to lowest with 3mm left :wave:


----------



## Checkers10160 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey guys! So I don't have any new coilovers to show off (At least not on the car yet) but I do have a question on coilovers. I have a set of Tein coilovers waiting to go in, and I'm not sure if I need adjustable control arms. I only plan to go down an inch or so, _maybe_ 2, but I don't know how much that will change the camber/toe. Will I still be able to have it properly aligned as long as I don't slam it to the ground, or will I need other parts as well?


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

If you plan on going 1 inch or 1 1/2 inch you can get away with one set of adjustable control arms if you plan on going two inches or more I would go with two sets.


----------



## Checkers10160 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rford71 said:


> If you plan on going 1 inch or 1 1/2 inch you can get away with one set of adjustable control arms if you plan on going two inches or more I would go with two sets.


Do adjustable control arms controls toe as well as camber? I don't mind camber (I actually love LF_Gottron's stance) but I heard toe is what causes excessive tire wear (More so than just camber). So basically what I'm asking is; will lowering the car throw the toe out of whack and unadjustable, or just the camber?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah id get a pair of the arms just to be safe.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

ST Coilovers with about 1 inch left to go down in front. Rears are Afco springs w/ the adjusters still in but maxed out. Adjustable control arms in the rear with a bit of negative camber (not sure exactly how much). Wheels are 18x8.5 et20 front and 18x9.5 et10 rear.

No rubbing whatsoever, even on hard turns :thumb up:



U61A6138 by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

You must have your strut pushed as far down in the spindle as possible because my st's are maxed out with the polo bushing and only a tiny bit lower than you. Looks good though :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Checkers10160 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey guys, another quick dumb coilover question if you don't mind. How hard is the installation on a Quattro? I just replaced my drive axle and outer tie rod end (The first real work I've done) and so far it seems to be holding up well, so I feel somewhat confident dealing with suspension stuff. Or would I be better of having a knowledgeable friend with me?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Late to thread but here it goes:

ST Coils - All the way down in the back / Front to match - perches are in
Madmax adjustable control arms
Ride's great! Almost no bounce at all. No rubbing
Wheels are 18"


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

17x8 et35 MSW Type 25 wheels
245/45/17 Yokohama ice guard tires
Koni coilovers, rear perches in, 24.75" ground to fender arch front, 25.25" ground to fender arch rear. Megan racing adjustable upper rear control arms, gruvenparts adjustable lower control arms
Rear dampening at full firm, front dampening a half turn away from being full firm. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

